# Derbyshire, ten day tour.



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

We are up to Derbyshire for ten days from 12th of May for ten days. we have a wedding in Chesterfield on Saturday 17th but apart from that we are on our own. Does anyone have some do not miss suggestions please, especially if they are not obvious! We are members of the NT, CC C&CC.
Thank you in advance.

Harry


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I also have 10 days "free" in May and Derbyshire sounds an interesting option so I'll follow this thread with interest.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hardwick Hall(NT)

Chatsworth House,you could stay on the CC site if there are any vacancies,it is very popular.Take no notice of the website availability it is often possible to get a pitch by ringing the site direct.

Haddon Hall

The area around Ladybower and Derwent Dams is one of my favourites and quite stunning.

Bakewell on market days

Buxton

Castleton CC site is in the middle of excellent walking areas and all the caves,bus stop is just outside the site.

Matlock and Matlock Bath.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Cornishaitch, Tonyt

Peak distric recommendations 

Buxton. Plenty of CL's local. 
Bakewell. Plenty of CL's local

Both worth visits. 

Hope this helps


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

If you want plenty of fresh air and exercise then you've come to the right County.
There are numerous designated trails in the area for walking and cycling – Tissington, High Peak, Five Pits, Stockley, Trans Pennine and many more with the Peak District National Park just outside Chesterfield.
If you want a slightly less energetic time then visits to well known historic houses and gardens such as Chatsworth House and Park, Renishaw, Hardwick, Bolsover Castle, Revolution House, Cresswell Crags and the Herb Garden should be on your list.
Crich Tramway Village and Barrow Hill Railway centre for the mechanically minded or the reminiscing person inside us.
Baslow, Bakewell, Buxton, Ashbourne all have a lot to offer for a few hours with numerous other pretty villages dotted around the area.

There are too many to name them all but Pubs with food are found alongside, or just off, all major roads.
The pub opposite us does plate filling main courses for a fiver and within a mile of us as the crow flies are another four very good and popular food serving Pubs.

The Pomegranate Theatre has a full programme of plays and films throughout May if you wish to go there.

Well, that's scratched the surface of what is on offer around Chesterfield but it's possible I could come up with a few extra things to see and do if you'd like to express what interests you have.

Where are you intending staying during your visit?

By the way, if you expect to see flat hats and whippets then you're in the wrong county - and there's a sex shop on Sheffield Road!


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi.
All of the above,Castleton has been mentioned,at one time you could go on an underground lake,i think it was near the Blue John mines,this is a MUST do if it is still operating,also Donkey sanctuary near Peak Forest Buxton. There is so much more,but then again....... "You WILL come back !!"
Hulltramper


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Behind Castleton Caravan Club is a Camping and Caravan Club C/S - Fields Farm, A lot quieter and loads of walks
Alan H


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Our interests are in the gardens, villages, some walking, Cls and water, being from the coast we do like to see a bit of water. We have been to Derbyshire before, a long while ago but not with the motorhome. We do not expect flat caps but whippets, beagles, terriers, spaniels or mongrels would be welcome. Wild life, birding and photography. The list goes on!

Harry 

Thank you all so far all noted.


----------



## PeteFarnell (Nov 20, 2013)

If you like walking and wildlife, you might spot mountain hares in the dark peak.

There's a wildlife centre with otters between Buxton and Chapel En Le Frith - I think it's called the Chestnut Centre.

The show caves around Castleton are well worth a visit - Speedwell has a boat trip and Peak Cavern has rope making in the entrance chamber.

Buxton is interesting - great architecture and Matlock too.

If you are walking in the white peak and it's been raining, you might want some gaitors - lots of sticky mud!

Have a great trip,
Pete


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> Our interests are in the gardens, villages, some walking, Cls and water, being from the coast we do like to see a bit of water. We have been to Derbyshire before, a long while ago but not with the motorhome. We do not expect flat caps but whippets, beagles, terriers, spaniels or mongrels would be welcome. Wild life, birding and photography. The list goes on!Harry Thank you all so far all noted.


................ and my last visit to Derby was when I was a teenage snooker star and toured the working men's clubs "up north".
Sadly my eyesight/brain just can't get those potting angles right now.

About time I went back and saw some scenery.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Abraham Heights via cable car at Matlock Bath. If you both sit the same side in the bubble then you look directly down to the ground far below. Don't do this after a generous pub lunch!


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

Cloverfields caravan site (adults only) Harper Hill, just outside Buxton is a nice place to stay...the owners are great!.

Paul


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

We have just come back from staying in a cottage for the week in Derbyshire.

Castleton and Bakewell are very nice, Buxton was disappointing, full of cheap charity shops.

Do be careful, a lot of the roads have speed limits of 40 and there were loads of police with mobile cameras, a ticket was waiting for Caroline when we got home, 36 in a 30 zone, maybe they were just having a crackdown that week, but loads of main roads, where you would have thought 60 were only 40.

Paul.


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

The CC have a site just North of Chesterfield (5 miles) called Poolsbrook and if the wedding is at Ringwood it is only two miles from site. Leading from the site is the Transpennine Trail so plenty of walking there and a bus into Chesterfield on the main road.

Phil


----------

